# New to driving would like suggestions on things to fix



## Dein (Sep 22, 2014)

Hear is my boy hooked up over the weekend he did wonderful even Tho we only went around the yard and my mom also drove him with out knowing how to drive so what do y'all think my little girl tries to help with every thing


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2014)

What a nice boy, he looks to have a great mind for being a driving horse. It looks like you have him hitched pretty well but there are a couple of things I would change. First, (I won't be the only one to suggest this probably ) I don't drive with an over check unless I am showing in a breed show and its required, even then I make it loose enough that it would never come into play. I also would never drive without britchen (again, with the exception of a show ring where it is expected) even around the yard. The britchen (breeching) is your brakes and will help the horse to stop the cart and not risk it bumping him from behind. The only other thing I noticed was that to me the throat latch on his bridle seems a bit snug, hard for him to flex comfortably at the poll with both an overcheck and a tight throat latch.

Well done, have fun with your little guy.


----------



## Dein (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks I will have to ask about the breaching it is a barrowed harness if they don't have one I will make one to use till I can buy my own set up the throat latch was actuly preaty loose he just seams kinda fuzzy their and I will see if I can figure out how to take the check off thanks again


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2014)

Some headstalls have an integrated overcheck and there is just no removing them without cutting some where and destroying it. I have a few like that and if I must use that headstall I just don't connect the check to the saddle. I will wrap the overcheck strap around the throatlatch... it doesn't look pretty but it does keep it out of the way, I hate to just destroy it in case I decide I need it to help a grass stealer learn better behaviour. When I use it in that case it is a short term aide to make the grabs slower, and allow me, with my sometimes slow reaction time, to correct that problem myself.


----------



## Dein (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok so I talked to the people I barrowed the horness from and their is no breaching so could y'all post pic of the side and top of y'all's so I can see how to make one


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't got pictures handy but if you go to one of the on line tack stores like Ozark you can probably find a fairly clear picture that will show it.


----------



## Dein (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok thanks I am sure I will have more questions as we progress


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 22, 2014)

Get 2 - 1" rings (or larger depending on what material you are using to make it). Then measure him from flank to flank to get the length of the breeching piece. Then you need at least one buckle strap that goes from the breeching over the hips (called the hip straps), attach thru the crupper you already have. I actually have two straps to buckle into the breeching. Supports it better.

Your guy looks significantly smaller than any of ours - can measure a harness breeching tomorrow. I simply don''t remember any of the lengths we have...

Here's some pictures of breeching that I made. This one is too long on this mare - I shortened it up on top by about 1" on each side and stitched it down but don't have any pics that show that. The breeching should be about where the black bands are holding the ends of the breeching straps (above the breeching).












You will also need hold back straps (the harness above doesn't have "holdbacks" - it is fashioned more as a work style harness not a pleasure harness). The hold back straps attach from the breeching to the cart at the "Footman's loop". That is what stops your cart when you stop your horse.

Here are the hold back straps hanging loose on this young mare.











This shows how the hold back strap is attached - but it is too tight here. Shouldn't be tight when the horse is standing still. There are also several driving books that show exactly how to "wrap" the hold back strap - it is done in a wrap that goes around the trace but allows it to move freely. Clear as mud, huh??

And I seem to have a lot of photos of how not to do things, LOL.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 23, 2014)

Lots of good info, Paula. But this really made me chuckle:

And I seem to have a lot of photos of how not to do things, LOL.


----------



## Max's Mom (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm going to make a safety suggestion. I would not let a young child (or anyone without driving experience) sit in the cart without you next to her. If the horse is really good, she can hold the reins and "drive" by herself, but you are right there to take over in an emergency. Even with a calm horse, things can and do happen, and if you are standing behind the cart you're not going to be able to stop the horse. You do not want a little kid in a run-away cart. The driver always gets in first, and then passengers, and passengers always get out before the driver. Also, I'm a big advocate for helmets.


----------



## Dein (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for your concern I total agree with safety you can't see in the pic but my husband was in front of him and with my mom driving I was the one who snapped the pic I was walking beside him while she was driving she has been around horses before so she does know how to stop a horse thanks for the pic they did help I believe I have made one that will work I will have to take some more pic to let y'all see what y'all think and thanks again for all the advice


----------



## Dein (Oct 5, 2014)

This is what I rigid up does it look ok


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 5, 2014)

That looks like it should work. 2 things, first it is a bit low and will push the horses rear legs out from under him when he stops. The breeching should sit about the middle of his hind quarters -where it is thickest or just a tiny bit below that. You can test its adjustment by pushing the cart forward to see how far it moves before being stopped by the breeching. Second your breast collar seems a little low as well, it may be just the pictures (and fuzzy horse



) but it should sit at the very top of his chest, at the base of his neck. I think... again its my perception based on what I think I see.. that the breast collar pad is making the collar look higher that it is, remember he pulls from the breast collar itself and not the pad under it so try to get the collar to sit at the top of his chest even if it makes the pad sit on his neck a bit. All that said I like the nice straight lines of traces and shafts and I think very minor adjustments should do the trick.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree with reignmaker.


----------



## Dein (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I will look the next Time I hook him up and see about fixing these things thanks again


----------

